# pretty aren't they....



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

adult male...

Latrodectus mactans


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

frozen black widow male?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut kind of spider is it?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What kind of spider is that in english.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

That's a male Black Widow.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ewwwwww


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes said:


> ewwwwww


 You p*ssy...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were did you get that photo?do you collect spiders as well? your like the zoo..lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: nice paint


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The picture is of him in a glass container, LOL and the envelope underneath it had information you could read that wasn't relevant to anything nor important that anyone had..

As I have stated, my collection is VERY diverse, and keeps getting larger...my wife threatens to open to the public and charge admission :laugh:

I have entertained the idea of opening a facility, but I am not ready to be that married to a place yet...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> The picture is of him in a glass container, LOL and the envelope underneath it had information you could read that wasn't relevant to anything nor important that anyone had..
> 
> As I have stated, my collection is VERY diverse, and keeps getting larger...my wife threatens to open to the public and charge admission :laugh:
> 
> I have entertained the idea of opening a facility, but I am not ready to be that married to a place yet...


 why not get a "bus of creatures" so you can move about?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would need Noah's old ark, and I am not so much into the ocean that I would wish to live at sea..


----------

